# American Embroidery Supply Offers Clauss Gold Line 4-Inch Appliqué Scissors



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

American Embroidery Supply, a distributor of embroidery supplies, has a full line of scissors, clippers, and snips designed for use in commercial embroidery production. 

The Clauss Gold Line 4-inch appliqué scissors, #718, feature 24K gold-plated bows and shanks of fine grade cutlery steel. The thin, needle-sharp points are designed for delicate cutting and trimming without damaging material. Curved blades also help avoid cutting unwanted areas. These scissors are heirloom quality and offer dependable usage for years to come. 

American Embroidery Supply offers a full line of scissors, snips, and clips. For more information, please contact American Embroidery Supply at 888-518-6522; 770-627-2847; fax: 706-322-8504; or e-mail: [email protected].


----------

